# opinions on Craftsman Professional router



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

I would like to have another router to permanently mount to my router table. I have been thinking about the Bosch kit, but was in Sears today and took a look at the new 28190 Craftsman Professional router. Most of the craftsman tools I have owned I have gotten rid of or replaced with better tools, but this router looks solid. It has above the table hight adjustment, 12.5 amps with variable speed, and I think has above the table bit changing ability. I played with the locking mechanism and it is almost identical to the Bosch system. Overall the router seemed very solid and well built. It would be nice to have a kit with a plunge base, but I already have a PC690LR router for hand-held use - a very solid router. The Craftsman is currently on sale for $116.00, half the price of the Bosch. What do you think? Would this make a good table router?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Sawatzky said:


> I would like to have another router to permanently mount to my router table. I have been thinking about the Bosch kit, but was in Sears today and took a look at the new 28190 Craftsman Professional router. Most of the craftsman tools I have owned I have gotten rid of or replaced with better tools, but this router looks solid. It has above the table hight adjustment, 12.5 amps with variable speed, and I think has above the table bit changing ability. I played with the locking mechanism and it is almost identical to the Bosch system. Overall the router seemed very solid and well built. It would be nice to have a kit with a plunge base, but I already have a PC690LR router for hand-held use - a very solid router. The Craftsman is currently on sale for $116.00, half the price of the Bosch. What do you think? Would this make a good table router?


Looks like a pretty decent choice for a table, price is certainly right. Here is a review I found on it you may find interesting:
Craftsman 2 1/4HP, Variable Speed, Fixed -Base Router - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

generally speaking, this router is pretty darn nice. the price only makes it nicer. Around here its been pretty well spoke of and as John points out generally well reviewed in the industry. I don't think ya could go wrong with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sawatzky


It's a winner and I like it but I would suggest a bigger router for the full time router table setup like a Freud 3 1/2 HP (2000 series) that you can you get for about the same price as the Craftsman you need to think down the road just a little bit when you will need more power..


=========





Sawatzky said:


> I would like to have another router to permanently mount to my router table. I have been thinking about the Bosch kit, but was in Sears today and took a look at the new 28190 Craftsman Professional router. Most of the craftsman tools I have owned I have gotten rid of or replaced with better tools, but this router looks solid. It has above the table hight adjustment, 12.5 amps with variable speed, and I think has above the table bit changing ability. I played with the locking mechanism and it is almost identical to the Bosch system. Overall the router seemed very solid and well built. It would be nice to have a kit with a plunge base, but I already have a PC690LR router for hand-held use - a very solid router. The Craftsman is currently on sale for $116.00, half the price of the Bosch. What do you think? Would this make a good table router?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Sawatzky
> 
> 
> It's a winner and I like it but I would suggest a bigger router for the full time router table setup like a Freud 3 1/2 HP (2000 series) that you can you get for about the same price as the Craftsman you need to think down the road just a little bit when you will need more power..
> ...


Where did you find this for a price that's in the ball park of the Sears? He's looking at $116, I believe, with the sale price right now. If you have a link that's in that price point, (please post or PM me), I will buy 1 right now!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

I have two of them the 2000 and the 3000 Freud, the 2000 was 117.oo and the 3000 was 125.oo, both from Amazon , you will see them on sale from time to time also from reconditionedsales, I paid Amazon but they shipped from reconditionedsales and they came in just like new, the 2000 came in with extra parts ( collets 1/4" and 1/2" as a bonus ) 4ea. total of collets...........


Reconditioned Sales, Inc.

==========



Jack Wilson said:


> Where did you find this for a price that's in the ball park of the Sears? He's looking at $116, I believe, with the sale price right now. If you have a link that's in that price point, (please post or PM me), I will buy 1 right now!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jack
> 
> I have two of them the 2000 and the 2200 Freud, the 2000 was 117.oo and the 2200 was 125.oo, both from Amazon , you will see them on sale from time to time also from reconditionedsales, I paid Amazon but they shipped from reconditionedsales and they came in just like new, the 2000 came in with extra parts ( collets 1/4" and 1/2" as a bonus ) 4ea. total of collets...........
> 
> ...


Hi Bob - I don't know if they are carrying Freud any more or not.  I ordered some stuff from them last week and couldn't find any reference to Freud at all. They also haven't had any reconditioned Hitachi routers in stock for months. I check their website fairly regularly as they have some decent sales and they have a flat rate per order of $6.95.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Had to go back a edit the post,CRS will set in from time to time,the 2200 is a 3000 from Peach Tree..

# Order Number: 102-6256439-4013061
# Recipient: Bob Jurgens 
# Delivery Address:
Bob Jurgens

United States
# Shipping Speed: Standard
# Order Total: $141.74 

Peachtree Woodworking Supply Inc 
102-6256439-4013061
# 1 of 3-1/4 HP VARIABLE SPEED PLUNGE ROUTER

Amazon.com: Freud FT2200EP 3-1/4-Horsepower Variable Speed Plunge Router with&#133;


==========



jschaben said:


> Hi Bob - I don't know if they are carrying Freud any more or not.  I ordered some stuff from them last week and couldn't find any reference to Freud at all. They also haven't had any reconditioned Hitachi routers in stock for months. I check their website fairly regularly as they have some decent sales and they have a flat rate per order of $6.95.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Had to go back a edit the post,CRS will set in from time to time,the 2200 is a 3000 from Peach Tree..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob - I know the feeling. Got a photographic memory but been outa film a lot lately...
Darn nice price on the 3000, congratulations


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I saw the craftsman professional routers at Sears and played around with one in the store. I think they're well made and have very nice features - may try one myself when I see a sale there !! I have a few craftsman professional tools and they are quite different (better) than the standard versions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Henry

Keep your eyes open for the sale adds and you can get it on sale for 85.oo bucks in the combo kit ( 3 bases) I was lucky and some members got one at that price.. 
Sign up on the Sears site for the Spec. email discounts some will blow you away 

====



ccmnova said:


> I saw the craftsman professional routers at Sears and played around with one in the store. I think they're well made and have very nice features - may try one myself when I see a sale there !! I have a few craftsman professional tools and they are quite different (better) than the standard versions.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Bob, thanks for the info, I WILL keep an eye out for this, I have (2) 3.25 hp routers, but I can always use another.


----------

